# Mis Suid Afrika



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

For all what feel like me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0XHtR8l6Vs


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Eina... ek kry so bietjie hartseer!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey James, here another video for the heart, with music from my beloved group Zinkplaat.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tOV4n5j1ls&feature=channel


----------



## NGONYAMA (May 24, 2010)

There is no place on this earth like SA.I still make my own Droewors,Biltong and Boerewors to keep the tastebuds alive and healthy.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Jassas NGONYAMA,

True words Fillos, true words.
I hope you enjoy you time here with us, we are a small community but heartily.

Kali Nichta


----------



## NGONYAMA (May 24, 2010)

Karoojager said:


> Jassas NGONYAMA,
> 
> True words Fillos, true words.
> I hope you enjoy you time here with us, we are a small community but heartily.
> ...



Jassou Karroojager.

Thanks fo the kind welcome.I was born and grew up on a farm in the Eastern Cape so living here was,and still is a huge adjustment.We come and visit every second year to see family and friends.Bowhunting is going to be added from my next trip.I can't beleave the prices for hunting these days but everything has shot up in SA.

We will be watching the Super 14 final.Go "STORMERS":darkbeer:


Cheers


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Ngonyama,

You are not right, the *BULLES* win the game at the naweek !!!:teeth:
I found now the right computer web-side to watch also the Super 14 final live here in Germany and around the world. Also it is possible to see the Tri Nation games live. Maybe this link is usefull for you to see this also in Greece.

http://www.sportstreamlive.net/

View attachment 787247


----------



## NGONYAMA (May 24, 2010)

Karoojager said:


> Ngonyama,
> 
> You are not right, the *BULLES* win the game at the naweek !!!:teeth:
> I found now the right computer web-side to watch also the Super 14 final live here in Germany and around the world. Also it is possible to see the Tri Nation games live. Maybe this link is usefull for you to see this also in Greece.
> ...


Thanks for the site.When you wake up on Saturday,have a drink to the knowing it's a *All South African final.*

STORMERS all the way,:jam:but I do like the Bulls Cheers Leaders.:wav:

Cheers!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

The Blue Bulls Cheer Leaders are awesome !!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOdnt8MQ51M


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I am on my way to Orlando. I am going to watch the final. Can't wait.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Ohhhh Bossie, I am soooo envy.
Have a nice time and enjoy the victory of the Bulles.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> Have a nice time and enjoy the victory of the Bulles.


Eish Frank... I am a Stormers supporter.:darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> Eish Frank... I am a Stormers supporter.:darkbeer:


Then you can safe a lot of money, stay at home and watch the sinking Stormers at the TV:lol3:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> Then you can safe a lot of money, stay at home and watch the sinking Stormers at the TV:lol3:


I am "sinking" they have a chance. :wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I pray to God to have a good stream connection at my computer to enjoy a very nice final.


----------



## NGONYAMA (May 24, 2010)

Bushkey said:


> Eish Frank... I am a Stormers supporter.:darkbeer:


Yeboooooooooo!!!!Ay least I'm not the only Stormer.:RockOn:


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Live internet sport*



Karoojager said:


> Ngonyama,
> 
> You are not right, the *BULLES* win the game at the naweek !!!:teeth:
> I found now the right computer web-side to watch also the Super 14 final live here in Germany and around the world. Also it is possible to see the Tri Nation games live. Maybe this link is usefull for you to see this also in Greece.
> ...


Frank,
what are the costs involved with this

Thx
Philip


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello Philip, nice to see you here again after soooo long time of abstinence.:thumbs_up
I miss a lot of the old pen pals here.

The SPORTSTREAMLIFE. Net is for free.
Here is another free program to get a lot of different kind sports.
http://www.myp2p.eu/
Here is the link to the beginner side : http://www.myp2p.eu/guide.php?part=software .

This are my results for a long time of searching in the net. I have paid also by one channel 35,- € for one year ( this promised me more than 3000 Live TV Channels ) but it was a big sh.T
From South Africa I get only one news and one christian TV channel.

Groete

Frank


----------

